# Convertieren, aber wie!?



## Lesephant (11. November 2005)

Hi Ihr´s,

jetzt wende ich mich mal an Profis, hoffe es findet sich jemand. Bin am verzweifeln. Habe folgendes problem; würde mir gerne das Logo von den Böhsen Onkelz plotten, weis aber nicht wie ich es in ein verständliches Plott Format umwandeln kann. 

Wäre schön wenn einer von Euch mir da helfen könnte.


Gruß Lesephant

PS:

habe schon mit diversen Prog´s (ACDsee8, Corel 12, Photoshop CS2, Streamline4) das ganze selbst versucht, aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd, oder?

Bitte helft mir...


----------



## Lesephant (14. Dezember 2005)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

